# What tyres?



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It's getting close to the time that we need to think about getting some new tyres for the van.
So, what would you guys recommend?
Yes, price is a consideration but ride comfort and noise are the main considerations.
I know a number of you lean towards commercial van tyres but I'm not sure how our insurance company would react in the event of a claim.
So, any advice greatfuly received


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Providing the tyres you fit are within the rating specified in your hand book and conform with load ratings I see no reason not to fit van tyres. this has a long discussion on here somewhere. quite informative about road noise as well.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I fitted Vredensteins in place of Michelin Campers and have been very happy on all aspects of their performance. I did check with insurers before purchasing and they were not concerned.

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Depends on your touring style as has been said loads of times on here.

If you are a mainly a summer motorhomer who uses hardstanding sites a lot then summer tyres are fine.

A winter motorhomer who uses plenty of CL's and grass will need good winter tyres. We fall into the latter category. 

Good winter ones are as follows.

Continental vanco winter 2.

Toyo H09

Bridgestone Blizzak W800

There are other good winter ones but those are the 3 I have had experience of.

The Continentals I listed are wonderful tyres, nothing can stop em, snow, ice or a field full of mud. They are expensive though which is why I went for the Toyos and Bridgestones on our Hymer.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

To buy in France?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our tag axle Burstner we had for 8 years ran very well on van tyres. We did not use cl sites but hard standings only. They were very good on all types of road that we used in UK France Germany Spain to name a few.

We used to pay around £75 per tyre fitted. They never wore out just or let us down. Changed them after 5 years with still over 1/2 the tread left.

We found it a waste of money getting tyres for mud plugging in a field for 5 vans. I cannot see the fun in sitting in a brown field and paying for it.

steve & ann. -----------teensvan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Some of the useless summer ones even a bit of damp grass they get stuck, getting away from it all on a remote CL in a beautiful setting is what I find motorhoming is all about after a stressful week at work.

Thats why I said everyone is different and its good that they are, there's room for everyones style of motorhoming, it just depends on how you tour.I,m not going to knock anyone for how they use the MH.

Ones mans meat and all that.

Paul.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Feu vert in Mayenne are doing a decent price on Continental campers, I put a set on the Frankia and found them very good.
On the subject of road noise, I'm aware the manufacturers have to list the dB rating now but it's road surface that causes most noise and even the best, quietest tyres will not overcome a bad road surface.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> To buy in France?


Yes, or UK


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for Toyo H09


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What size?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google cheap tyres after taking down your tyres details, some very scary tyre prices, I just go to my local tyre dealer and haggle, then go to the garage next door, he buys them at trade, and fits them usually much cheaper.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Scattycat said:


> It's getting close to the time that we need to think about getting some new tyres for the van.
> So, what would you guys recommend?
> Yes, price is a consideration but ride comfort and noise are the main considerations.
> I know a number of you lean towards commercial van tyres but I'm not sure how our insurance company would react in the event of a claim.
> So, any advice greatfuly received


Your motorhome is built on a commercial van base.
Camper tyres are not made in all commercial tyre sizes.

Your insurer could not dispute any claim based on you not having camper tyres fitted.

Simple as that.

TM


----------

